# flightsXhomer pair laid 3 eggs!



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

My flightXhomer hen has laid three eggs. One on Monday, one on Wednesday, and one yesterday (Friday). She and her mate have been taking turns sitting on them since Wednesday. If all three eggs are viable, and all hatch, can the two parents feed three babies? If not, should I wait and candle the eggs, and see if maybe one doesn't develop, or should I just pick one and toss it now?


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

I once had a hen that enjoyed the bachelorette life and had a strong will. She would lay 2 eggs and raise both babies all by herself! So I think 2 parents taking care of 3 babies is doable.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

ptras said:


> My flightXhomer hen has laid three eggs. One on Monday, one on Wednesday, and one yesterday (Friday). She and her mate have been taking turns sitting on them since Wednesday. If all three eggs are viable, and all hatch, can the two parents feed three babies? If not, should I wait and candle the eggs, and see if maybe one doesn't develop, or should I just pick one and toss it now?


So...I have figured out the mystery of the third egg. How, you may ask? Easy - when I opened the kit box to clean it today, there are *four* eggs in the nest! So, the only possible explanation is: my mated pair is not a breeding pair. In fact, they're both female! What other explanation could there be? The birds have been in the kitbox by themselves since last Saturday, July 17th. The four eggs appeared in the nest on Monday July 19th, Wednesday July 21st, Friday July 23rd and Sunday July 25th. There have been no other birds in the kit box since Saturday the 17th, so the only explanation is - I need to paint a rainbow on my kit box 

I was planning to replace the eggs with a couple of roller eggs that are being donated this week, but now I'm not sure. Will the female pair make good fosters, or should I find them males to work with. Also, I'm not sure if the eggs they have laid are fertile. They were in the loft with my rollers since July 9th, so one or both of them could have been mated by one of my roller males. I'm going to toss the eggs, because I'll end up with birds that are 1/4 Homer, 1/4 NY Flights, and 1/2 roller. Anybody ever seen a flightXhomerXbirmingham roller?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

WOW ptras--you are learning very fast. You need to put some colored snap bands--different colors on the Cocks and Hens. Maybe the same color on a mated pair?
The 2 female will make GOOD foster parents if the eggs are with-in 2-3 days of being layed--because of the parents need milk to feed the squabs.
If the egges are Fertile they can raise e--or sure about 4? But then you will not know what Blood they will have.
Then again they may be Very Pretty birds.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

sky tx said:


> WOW ptras--you are learning very fast. You need to put some colored snap bands--different colors on the Cocks and Hens. Maybe the same color on a mated pair?
> The 2 female will make GOOD foster parents if the eggs are with-in 2-3 days of being layed--because of the parents need milk to feed the squabs.


I didn't band these birds. These were given to me already banded, and I was told they were a mated pair. These birds are nestmates. I thought that usually one is male and one is female. No?

There is a roller guy locally, and he has offered me a pair of eggs that were laid around the same time as the first two flightXhomer eggs. I'm planning on replacing them. Will the two females miss the other two eggs? Should I just toss all four once I get the roller eggs?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

sky tx said:


> But then you will not know what Blood they will have.
> Then again they may be Very Pretty birds.


The flightXhomers are both beautiful birds. I've had many people comment on that on this forum. They are both brown and white grizzles or tigers.

If they were mated by one of my roller males, it is either a b&w baldhead or a red saddle. Could be an interesting baby.


----------

